
Bitcoin, a Digital Currency - kiba
http://bitcoin.org
======
lurkinggrue
Bet they get dozens of users.

~~~
kiba
The forum is extremely active and the channel #bitcoin-dev on freenode is
really active. It already been slashdotted.

~~~
lurkinggrue
Right but I don't see this as becoming large outside a small geek interest.

